
Windows 10 Console Host Enhancements - blinkingled
http://www.nivot.org/blog/post/2016/02/04/Windows-10-TH2-%28v1511%29-Console-Host-Enhancements
======
TheLogothete
I really would want to use Windows Server, especially with the upcoming nano
version, but it is a full 50% more expensive on Azure. A D4 instance (8 cores
Haswell Xeon, 28GB ram. 400GB local SSD) costs $458 with Oracle Linux and
$833!!! with Windows. It just does not make any sense for me to chose Windows.

At this point, I wonder why Microsoft even bothers innovating on Windows
Server when it is going to get chosen only by orgs who need to run MSFT
software or C#. Those guys don't care about nano or containers or whatever.

~~~
arethuza
Or any other applications that only run on Windows - which in the enterprise
world is a _lot_ of applications, not just from Microsoft.

~~~
creshal
Still, forcing people to pay such a significant premium isn't exactly how you
get people to use your product.

And I don't know about cloud pricing for Windows machines, but the price
difference isn't nearly as crippling on regular VPS/physical hosting.

------
mark-r
So great, they re-introduced the features they took out 20 years ago. Wake me
up when they properly support UTF-8.

Too little, too late.

~~~
STRML
Just use ConEmu (or get off Windows) if you need a terminal. It's still far
more fully-featured than the Console Host will ever be.

The stagnation in cmd.exe (and even PowerShell) appears to be a casualty of
Microsoft assuming that point-and-click would take over the world completely,
which clearly hasn't happened in development. I still shake my head at the ops
nightmare that is RDPing into hosted Windows Servers.

As one of the sibling posts here notes, there's really no reason to use
Windows Server for anything, unless you have legacy applications to support.
They're going to have to do a lot, lot more to make this a competitor.

~~~
sp332
It's odd though that they lean so heavily on PowerShell now, and still don't
have a good first-party terminal to run it in.

~~~
douche
The powershell terminal is a little better than the normal CMD shell, but
there's some weird stuff there... Why are they still using the block selection
for copy-paste? Never has that been what I wanted

~~~
noinsight
A Slashdot comment (to this link) provided good context why the current
console sucks:

[http://forums.somethingawful.com/showthread.php?threadid=367...](http://forums.somethingawful.com/showthread.php?threadid=3679326&userid=0&perpage=40&pagenumber=2#post437323699)

That's from a ReactOS developer.

~~~
trentnelson
Whoa, that was a surprisingly interesting thread. (Not so much the console
part, but the other questions he answered.)

------
ck2
Bitvise has had a free ssh client that puts full terminal emulation into a cmd
window for years. It's very well done.

But I don't like the cmd environment for ssh, unfortunately securecrt spoiled
me but it is too expensive these days.

------
gpvos
Excellent! I couldn't get ansicon to work on W8, so it's great to see ANSI is
built in in W10.

